# Endurance Saddle Pad?



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I've rides with various pads, but I'm thinking of getting a new one this year. At the moment I own;
-Professionals choice "Air ride" gel cushioned pad, fleece bottom and a woven top
-basically a wool saddle blanket stuffed with wool and synthetic cusioning. This one is fairly thick, and nice and flexible. Due to its thickness it takes a while to dry out.
-wool felt round cornered pad with a wither cut out. I bought it for a narrow, high withered thoroughbred I was doing CTR on.
-wool fabric stuffed with wool. Breathable, but thin.


I'm riding an arab mare that is short backed with round withers. narrow built over all, but her shoulders are wekk muscled.

saddle is a big horn endurance with a felt underside.

what pad would you recomend? What do you ride in?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

scroll down in endurance, we just had a long thread on this


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Actually, that was in reference to using it with an Abetta saddle, and different saddles require different pads. Since I just got my Big Horn endurance saddle, I'm curious as to what other people use with this saddle as well. The lady who recommended that I get my Big Horn (a very experienced endurance rider - as in has a book published and has been doing this double my lifetime) only uses Skito pads, so I'm leaning that direction but am curious if there are any other *cheaper* options. She did say that her pads are 3/4" thick, so maybe I'll use that guideline and look at Toklat Pads since I dont think my HAF is going to cut it in the long run for this saddle - especially since the saddle is an inch longer than the pad itself. My same friend recommended getting a pad that goes out farther behind the skirt so that it's long enough to protect your horse from a cantle bag as well as the saddle.

What model do you have? (mine is #117)


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I use a Skito with my aussie saddle, I love it! For my western saddle I have a 5 star... I love that as well. I love that the Skito was designed for my aussie and the fact that I could get it in lime green! Both are great pads and do their jobs well.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I have model 806. I'll investigate skitto
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

My Toklat wool endurance pad just came in today... and wow! I just threw it under my western saddle (still in the process of fitting an endurance saddle) and it actually made a world of difference! Highly recommending that one.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Toklat Woolback. I own two, one for my western and one for my trooper saddle. I love them!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I am seriously considering a Woolback pad. It's either that or a Bootie pad (only for specialized saddles). The problem is, the Bootie Pad is a wool blend. I would really rather have real sheepskin/wool, however, I do worry that a Woolback pad would be too thick for my saddle. 

How thick is the standard Woolback pad? Is there a lot of compression as you ride?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Subbing! I am potentially buying a Big Horn and I was looking at the Woolbacks.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Haha we should just start the Big Horn endurance club  phantomhorse can be an honorary member since she sold me mine lol


----------

